# Dog hung on washing line!



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Saw this in the paper on the way home today, poor thing. Hate stupid t:censor:s like the person who did this 

Jerzon Senador's Facebook photo sparks outrage after hanging pet dog on washing line to dry | Metro.co.uk










Senador’s photos show the dog dangling in his back yard from five pegs attached to its fur. 

The teen said he carried out the stunt because he was bored and boasted he would not be jailed for what he said was ‘washing’ his dog.
Jerzon Senador

But when the story made national television news in the Philippines, he took down the pictures and posted an apology. ‘To all animal lovers and to people all over the world please read this,’ he wrote.

‘I would like to ask for forgiveness for the wrong I’ve done against my dog. I hope you could forgive me and I promise it will never happen again.’

However, it did little to appease the many animal lovers who have signed up to a number of pages set up to express their outrage, including one called ‘Jerzon Senador The Animal Abuser’.

‘Forgive? Never,’ wrote Melvin John Girado, who warned Senador that he was being hunted down by his college fraternity brothers. 

The Facebook link was also picked up by animal rights activists, including the People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, which has launched an investigation. ‘We hope that Philippine prosecutors will take action and prosecute this young man,’ said Peta legal officer Agnes Tam. ‘This is not child’s play, this is blatant animal cruelty,’ 

Peta has asked police and other animal rights groups to help search for Senador, who according to his Facebook page lives in a suburb south of Manila. 

While Ms Tam acknowledged internet pranks were common, she said she believed the photos were not a hoax. 

Cruelty to animals in the Philippines is punishable by up to two years in jail. Last month, a university student was fined £28 and given two months community service for killing a cat.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw this on sky news this morning, they were thinking of ways to inflict pain on the guy that did it, really makes me wonder :devil:


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

cloggers said:


> I saw this on sky news this morning, they were thinking of ways to inflict pain on the guy that did it, really makes me wonder :devil:


When I saw it in the paper I was disgusted, his comment about not being jailed for 'washing his dog' surely he cannot be that stupid to realise how cruel that was. Poor puppy deserves a better own then that.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

should have taken it here  

The cruel Japanese dog washing machine will never catch on in pet-friendly Britain – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Its the pathetic fake apologies afterwards when he realiesed how much trouble he was going to get into that annoy me.:devil:


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw this, on one site it said he'd put it through the washing machine first but I don't believe it as I don't think the puppy would have survived.

RE the Japanese dog washing machines, the dog in that video would only have taken half hour to wash/dry by hand. What's the point if the girl just standing there anyway?! I do think it's cruel too, no way would I put my dog in one!!


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

Poor ickle thing!
WHO wud do this to this INNOCENT ickle puppy!?:gasp:
That person should be ashamed! :devil:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

teenagers!

they should be banned...:whistling2:


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*re idiots!!!!!*

CAN NOT BELIEVE MY EYES WRONG VERY WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING THE DOG GROWS UP BITES SOME1 AND WOULD GET PUT DOWN FOR NOT TOLERATING ABUSE ANYMORE AND THEN THE CYCLE BEGINS WITH ANOTHER ANIMAL. LOOKS LIKE ANIMALS CAN BE TRAINED BUT SOME HUMANS ARE A WASTE OF OXYGEN AND CANT BE TRAINED!!!!!! HOWEVER NOTHING HAPPENS TO THE HUMAN!!!!!!!!!! any how get off my soap box before my head explodes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

think that's bad... you should see teenagers drive!


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

totally wrong but looks quite happy:whip:


----------

